# veet for men



## Ken Hutchinson

Has anybody tried this yet.

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=18694&langId=-1&catalogId=11051


----------



## Gaz_1989

I would too be interested if anyone has used it?

Can it be used on 'sensitive areas'?

Gaz


----------



## AdamL

I use it.. awsome for my back..apply it on for 4-5mins..then use the scrubber that comes with it and it all comes off..leaving your skin nice and bold lol

cannot fault the stuff what so ever..its perfect


----------



## Joshua

Asda do a cheap hair removal cream for sensitive skin, that is quite effective and IIRC only about £2 a pot.

J


----------



## j_t

I was interested in this to, but read this first http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews92482.html


----------



## bowen86

i use the womens stuf for my back, does the trick.


----------



## AdamL

Joshua said:


> Asda do a cheap hair removal cream for sensitive skin, that is quite effective and IIRC only about £2 a pot.
> 
> J


Its just a review.. he sounds like a little girl who would cry at his bath being too hot..

I didnt feel anything..if anything at all the cream was cold when my gf put it on my back..


----------



## Willie

Some people find it burns quite easily, I had to leave it on a bit longer than recommended to get the hair out thought.


----------



## adonis

i use the womens Nair spray mousse! I live on my own so it means i can spray my gorrilla back! It works well!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

veet for women works well... you smell a it flowery but so what, it works!


----------



## sbeast007

i used a cheap one once never again.....i smelt like burnt hair even after having a shower lol


----------



## danC

what does it do to your skin then ?,

Fcuking hate hair


----------



## Jonnyboi

My wife waxed my back last nite christ it was sore then she had the nerve to say turn and ill do your chest not a chance out comes the mac 3.


----------



## danC

haha, what did she stick on it after ?


----------



## Jonnyboi

Some sort of cream but i felt like boiling water not good.


----------



## danC

argh sh!t maybe ill stay away from it..


----------



## T.F.

Get waxed, man up, it's not that sore.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

In the end i chose veet sensitive skin with aloe vera and vitamin E,works quite well but i would say trim your hair first with hair clippers, would i recomend it yes.


----------



## energize17

wax wax wax


----------



## danC

how much are the wax stripps, if u mean them ?


----------



## T.F.

I mean get waxed at a beautician, costs me £10 a time (i'm not that hairy), lasts 5/6 weeks, grows back thinner each time, hot girl does it, rubs you down with soothing cream after.

Sorted!


----------



## Jonnyboi

Thats where i went wrong got my back shaved a few times then the hair grows back thicker then when waxed it hurts more.


----------



## danC

haha yes perfecto


----------



## BoltonBobcat

not overly impressed with the veet...

ok for back and bum fluff...

but on the chest where the hair is a lot thicker...it took a bit of scrubbing and i now have a bad rash...

i have also done the waxing bit...but **** me it hurts and i suffered from bad ingrowing hairs...


----------



## dando

good for the old ass crack?


----------



## hungryshark

for sensitive areas just use a sensitive formular cream http://www.superdrug.com/Cream/SUPERDRUG-HAIR-REMOVAL-FOR-SENSITIVE-SKIN-200ML/invt/174408 i've never had any problems with burning or anything from this one.


----------



## danC

Superdrug link above looks quite good.


----------



## scotty_new

omg theres a veet men:whistling:i didnt just go out nd buy the female version:whistling: oh well live and learn maybe this stuff wil be better lol


----------



## fearless29

I'm also living on my own, so would love this if it works. Is it just spray and wash off or do you have to leave it on for a prolonged period of time?



adonis said:


> i use the womens Nair spray mousse! I live on my own so it means i can spray my gorrilla back! It works well!!


----------

